# Lots of snails



## Crxgaz (15 Aug 2013)

Bought some plants recently and now i have loads of tiny little snails in the tank. I had bought two zebra snails but looks like got more than i thought. Although if the tiny ones are not zebras are they any threat in the tank or are they ok to be there


----------



## mafoo (15 Aug 2013)

They probably came on the plants and are mostly a cosmetic problem. If you want to prevent them from hitching a lift in future you can leave you plants in a salt water bath for 10 mins before rincing and planting next time


----------



## 121212 (5 Sep 2013)

You can use snail capture (trap) This is no harm to fishes and shrimps.


----------



## Yo-han (5 Sep 2013)

Almost everyone has a few hitchhiker snails. If you've an explosion they must like your tank When do snails reproduce? When there is food in oversupply. This can be two things: an algae infested tank or overfeeding (95% of all people overfeed so this one is almost always true). I've two tank, same snails to start with, one gets lots of algae wafers and pellets because I like the Sewellia's to forage all day. The second, very little food, guess which one is full of snails;P


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Sep 2013)

eSHa Gastropex Aquatic Snail Treatment (it's shrimp safe and can be used as a preventative bath for new plants)...KILL THEM...KILL THEM ALL...


----------



## matt (5 Sep 2013)

I brought a snail trap thingy.Waste of money.


----------



## Antoni (6 Sep 2013)

I had similar problem - got snails with some plants from a colleague. I bought 3 assassin snails and they have managed the whole population of the pest snails in a month time. My tank is 60 l. Hope this helps.


----------

